# Charities to donate furniture to - Stuttgart



## xxxpat0127

Hi everyone,

I am leaving Germany and after trying but failing to sell some furniture I decided I want to try to donate it to a worthy cause in Stuttgart. 
I know they have developed units for refugees from Syria does anyone know how to search for or get in contact with them? or any other charity that would take it? It would need to be collected.
I have tried google but my German isn't very good and not really sure what to search for.

It's not a lot, just a washing machine, double bed, dining table cupboards, plates etc. but rather than throw it away or give it to people who don't need it I prefer to donate it.

Any advise is much appreciated.

Best wishes!


----------



## Ben-HH

xxxpat0127 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am leaving Germany and after trying but failing to sell some furniture I decided I want to try to donate it to a worthy cause in Stuttgart.
> I know they have developed units for refugees from Syria does anyone know how to search for or get in contact with them? or any other charity that would take it? It would need to be collected.
> I have tried google but my German isn't very good and not really sure what to search for.
> 
> It's not a lot, just a washing machine, double bed, dining table cupboards, plates etc. but rather than throw it away or give it to people who don't need it I prefer to donate it.
> 
> Any advise is much appreciated.
> 
> Best wishes!


Hi

good stuff... I just googled the following options for you:

Caritasverband fÃ¼r Stuttgart e.V. - Ich spende Gebrauchtwaren
Hilfe fÃ¼r Familien, Obdachlose, Senioren und Kinder in Stuttgart - Helfende Hände e.V.


Both sound like they make good use of the furniture. Caritas is a well known organization in Germany and the other one seems to be a good local one.

Cheers
Ben


----------



## xxxpat0127

Hi Ben,

Thanks a lot for your response. 

I have contacted Caritas and they will come and pick it up!

Thanks for your help!

Take Care!


----------

